# [SOLVED] Entourage and Exchange - Invalid username/password



## RSpecianjr (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey folks,

I have an issue that has been haunting me for some time now. Here is the setup:

Mac OSX 10.6.8
3.06 Intel Core duo
4GB Ram

Microsoft Office 2008 with service pack 2
Entourage 12.3.1

The issue:

I have 6 Macs in our office each have the same setup, only difference is the exchange account. This is the only computer that I have this problem with. It will periodically tell me my 'username/password or security settings' are incorrect and disconnect from the server. It could go 2 hours without this issue or 1 day... it usually happens a few times a day.

If I reenter my credentials like it asks me too, it won't connect. If I close Entourage and open it back up, it connects. I've been told that sometimes it requires a restart to be able to get back in.

For the exchange server, nothing is different from one user to the next other than the name/email address.

What I've tried:

1. Since there was a password reset at one point, I cleared the saved logins from the Mac and saved the new ones. Didn't work.

2. Tried different user accounts on the Mac, including the administrator account. Diddn't work.

3. Completely removed and reinstalled Entourage. Didn't work.

4. Completely reformatted and reinstalled OS and Entourage... Didn't work.

5. The Exchange web mail works fine. Also works fine through Outlook. Exchange server is 2003 and IMAP is out of the question. Though, I did configure IMAP at one point just to test it. Worked through IMAP but the system resources used on the server were too extensive to justify one users connectivity.

I hope you guys have seen or heard of this problem before. I've done some pretty extensive searching and tried most of what I could find. I don't recall other steps that were taken, but there were a few others.

Thanks,

Robert D. Specian Jr.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Entourage and Exchange - Invalid username/password*

When you reformatted the computer, did that include a restore from a backup for the user info, or using a reimage of a prior setup?


----------



## RSpecianjr (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: Entourage and Exchange - Invalid username/password*

Hey Sinclair_tm,

Thanks for the reply. No, there was no data kept at all. Completely new installation. Did system updates, installed Mac Office 2008, updated Mac Office 2008, configured Entourage. Same issue.

Wanted to remove all possible conflicting programs... so the only thing that was installed beyond OS Installation was Mac Office 2008.

= / Driving me nuts. 

Created a new email account, transfered archived emails and setup delegate responsibilities. No problems in the last hour, crossing fingers.

The only thing that stands out about this account is the length. The username is only 3 letters. All others are at least 4 letters. No clue if that is an issue, but to me that is the last thing I can think of... New account username has at least 10 letters.

Regards,

Robert D Specian Jr.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Entourage and Exchange - Invalid username/password*

That is really weird. Could be the short name. Way to find out is create a new dummy one on a different computer with a short name and see if it has the problems.


----------



## RSpecianjr (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: Entourage and Exchange - Invalid username/password*

Well, creating the new account seems to have fixed it. I also went wired but I had checked for dropped packets before and didn't see any. So, its either the short username or the wireless that was affecting it. Either way, it seems to be solved.

Thanks!

Robert


----------

